# When do i remove the ties on a flowering plant?



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 18, 2012)

well just like the title says I have a bubba kush clone that is about 1 month into flowering, i was wondering when im supposed to remove the ties or is it OK to leave them on till i have to cut it down? My concern is if i leave them on will the buds just start growing ontop of the ties or will they grow around them? I appreciate any help and sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## tommyromano (Jun 18, 2012)

Now I don't fully understand which location on the plant you chose to tie your plants off at, and I don't know if you have done this to allow side growth or if you have done this due to its weight increasing and not being able to stand by itself. there is a "BUT" here. Regardless your going to want to keep it tied down until harvest day.

TIP:If your using it to hold your heavy colas upright, then you can use a tomato cage which has 360 degrees of coverage to hold those ladies up. also you can try bamboo because it may be a bit cheaper. place the bamboos in 3s around your plants creating a triangle shape then try placing tomato clips around the lower stems. you shouldn't have a problem holding them up if you use the clips and make sure you "lollipop" which is essentially taking off all the sucker leaves at the bottom of the plants before and during the first week of harvest. Remember you want to take off about 1/3 to 1/4 off your plant depending on its growth style and her genetics.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 18, 2012)

hey tommy thanks for the reply. The reason that plant is tied is because it was LST'D , i used garden wire tied to the rim of the pot . all the ties are right where the nuggs are starting to grow. So u say leave it tied till i chop her down? I lollypopped a bit ,there was alot of light green branches and leaves. However i did this last week which was right around the 1 month mark into flowering. How long do you think that will delay my harvest day?

again thanks for the info.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2012)

Did you arrange a safety word?  cn


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 18, 2012)

Breathin' Klouds said:


> hey tommy thanks for the reply. The reason that plant is tied is because it was LST'D , i used garden wire tied to the rim of the pot . all the ties are right where the nuggs are starting to grow. So u say leave it tied till i chop her down? I lollypopped a bit ,there was alot of light green branches and leaves. However i did this last week which was right around the 1 month mark into flowering. How long do you think that will delay my harvest day?
> 
> again thanks for the info.



If you used the LST method then it should be permantly held in the position it was tied down to. The plant makes this its permanent position because all of the parts that you tied down and stressed where reinforced and they usually harden too, which increases yield. But anyways you should be able to remove it now, as long as it has been tied for at least a week or two.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL yeah the word is STINKY


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 18, 2012)

beginner.legal.growop said:


> If you used the LST method then it should be permantly held in the position it was tied down to. The plant makes this its permanent position because all of the parts that you tied down and stressed where reinforced and they usually harden too, which increases yield. But anyways you should be able to remove it now, as long as it has been tied for at least a week or two.


OK, thats good to know, its been tied down since 3 weeks into veg. it vegged for 6 months so it should be good then. thanks


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 19, 2012)

Goddamn man what kinda monster r u tryin to grow by vegging ur plant 4 6 months. How tall is the plant that u vegged for 6 months?


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 19, 2012)

Well its bubba kush , so i was trying to get as much out of it as possible, since i only have one plant. For vegging for six months its just shy of 4 feet tall but she has 11 colas.


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 19, 2012)

its growing with cfl's inside a hollowed out bass amplifier.


----------



## Cloudz2600 (Jun 19, 2012)

Pics? 6 month veg has got to have some crazy growth. Hydro or soil?


----------



## Breathin' Klouds (Jun 19, 2012)

well i dont have a camera the only way i can take pics is with my laptop. its in soil. I'll try to take pics asap, but it might be a while since the grow op isnt in my house.


----------



## 4xfish (Jun 20, 2012)

I lolly pop my plants as well, but my plants are maybe 20" off the pot. And I usually find its safe to take off my tie downs when the plant stops growing vertically. The branches will still move toward the light but not as much. But then again I'm always tying then to make more room for light penetration when the buds start growing.


----------



## tommyromano (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, but as everyone said you should definitely be good to remove the ties. As for a delay of harvest. Don't worry about that, at most one day of stress depending on how you have tied them (meaning if you damage the stalks outer skin while removing ties) . We like to blast them with vitamin B's and potassium silicate just to make sure there is no problem on that end. I promise you a great yield this year my friend. 6 months is a great looking lady


----------

